# Kevin Snyder Fishing tournament



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.kjsmf.com/Fishing.html

This is the 4th annual Kevin J Snyder Memorial fishing tournament. Tournament is held on Nov. 8th in the IBSP area. All proceeds go to the research of pediatric cancer. Please visit the web site and see the impact we have made in the development of new technologies as well as the donations to support other families in need. Kevin was my brother and, I feel his purpose was to bring this cause to the forefront of the battle against cancer. It is with the support of everyday people like you and I that we continue to take strides in the right direction. This is a very kid friendly tournament and we encourage you to bring the family out to enjoy the day fishing.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Make sure you get that into the calendar.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

It is with great dismay that I will be putting off the Kevin J. Snyder Memorial Fishing tourney for this fall. Due to some unforeseen circumstances we will not be able to effectively host this event this coming weekend. All registrations that have been submitted will promptly be returned to the sender. I want to thank those who have donated to the event. Prizes will be auctioned off and all proceeds given to the foundation. Thank you.

Gilly


----------

